# Price per Tshirt Design and looking for a graphic artist.



## N the Hood

Hi what is the price expected to pay per tshirt design what is the rate per design...Im looking for a good graphic designer....


----------



## seaygraphics

really going to depend on the detail in the design, how many colors, if you are doing the seperations and films or the designer is providing all.. I would check around with several freelancers and see what samples they have and ask cost to get a average general ideal of what you can expect to pay for what your looking for.


----------



## revboyjames

If you explain what you are looking for (details, colors, examples, etc.), then we can give you some sort of price range to expect when contacting an artist for designs.


----------



## N the Hood

It would only be one color design maybe two the most...I want to be able to give my ideas to graphic designer and design what im looking for..


----------



## kimura-mma

It really depends on the designer. There is no set rate for designs. Some freelancers charge by the hour, some charge by the job. As Adam mentioned, check around and see what you find.


----------



## tcrowder

Sounds to me like a question you should be asking of a designer. Contact several designers and get them to give you the numbers. It is always best to go right to the source when looking for pricing. How would it be if a client asked all his buddies to guess how much you should charge for a job. I am guessing you would rather set your own price instead of the other way around.


----------



## N the Hood

I just want to know what would be the range im expected to be charge 30-60 dollars per design i dont want to overpay thats all..Also if i pay a graphic designer do i own that design do i need to get some kind of contract thanks..


----------



## kimura-mma

N the Hood said:


> I just want to know what would be the range im expected to be charge 30-60 dollars per design i dont want to overpay thats all..Also if i pay a graphic designer do i own that design do i need to get some kind of contract thanks..


if you want, shoot me a PM with some info. i may be able to help.


----------



## Unik Ink

N the Hood said:


> I just want to know what would be the range im expected to be charge 30-60 dollars per design i dont want to overpay thats all..Also if i pay a graphic designer do i own that design do i need to get some kind of contract thanks..


I would expect to pay at least twice that if you are using an established designer for a clothing line. Most of the t-shirt designs that we create for clothing lines are a minimum of $120. Most end up being closer to $200 which would be roughly 3 hours of design time. We also use freelance artists for intricate hand drawn spot color designs and prices are usually in the $250 range. I have seen designers that create full color simulated process type designs for several thousand dollars. It really depends on the complexity of the artwork and the experience of the designer. Ownership would need to be discussed with the artist. Most transfer all copyright to the customer. Some like to work on a design fee + royalties basis.


----------



## N the Hood

Ok thats what i needed to know just want to have an idea of about or near what price expected to pay Thanks...


----------



## rgray

Unik Ink said:


> I would expect to pay at least twice that if you are using an established designer for a clothing line. Most of the t-shirt designs that we create for clothing lines are a minimum of $120. Most end up being closer to $200 which would be roughly 3 hours of design time. We also use freelance artists for intricate hand drawn spot color designs and prices are usually in the $250 range. I have seen designers that create full color simulated process type designs for several thousand dollars. It really depends on the complexity of the artwork and the experience of the designer. Ownership would need to be discussed with the artist. Most transfer all copyright to the customer. Some like to work on a design fee + royalties basis.


Hi Unik Ink, can you pm me? I'm just starting out in this t-shirt gig and would like to see samples of your artwork and pick your brain a bit more on this subject.
Thanks!


----------



## chaos08

Most freelance graphic designers will charge from $120 for simple design, and $250 - $350 for more detailed complex designs.


----------



## studog79

Rates for a good artist are $45 per hour and up. We have internal artists as well as use some really great ones, ex Disney, ect., for some really great designs. Your final cost will depend on how much info you can give the artist as a starting point and the details. The more you give him the quicker he can get to doing what you want.


----------



## nzg

Hi - PM me for samples if you like. I charge $30 per hour.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thread note for those who responded to the part of the post regarding a graphic artist hire:

Please take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If a service request is not made in Referrals and Recommendations, you may Not offer your services. Please hit "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without infringing on the Forum Guidelines. Thank you. 

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## nzg

Sorry - I did not know this. I will use Referrals and Recommendations in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney

What would be the average rate for text based/typography based designs like the ones at ugmonk.com or the ones here: Text T-Shirts and Tees - Rumplo, A Place for T-shirts


----------



## nzg

I would estimate the design called "Quiet" would be around $25, and the "Burgerman" which is more illustrative, would be more. Often depends on hours.


----------



## Pollchaps

email me at [email protected]


----------



## revboyjames

Rodney said:


> What would be the average rate for text based/typography based designs like the ones at ugmonk.com or the ones here: Text T-Shirts and Tees - Rumplo, A Place for T-shirts


 I would charge between $40-75 depending on how unique the text needed to be as well as if illustrations were involved.


----------

